# 870 Express slugger.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Can the trigger be adjusted on this shot gun. Or is it some thing a gun smith has to do like hone parts?

 Al


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Take it to a gunsmith


----------

